# NAS + Server selber bauen.



## Arogian (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen...

Ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem grossen NAS, allerdings sind die recht teuer und kompakt. Drumm würd ich mir gern einen bauen.

Mir vorgestellt hab ich eigentlich nen Lian Li Cube Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-Q08B schwarz, Mini-DTX/Mini-ITX | Geizhals.at Österreich

Allerdings zum Prozessor und Ram und so hab ich keine Ahnung bei so nem mini Server.
Gedacht hab ich mir nen Atom Prozessor mit passendem Board und 4 GB Ram. Reicht das? und was würdet Ihr empfehlen?
Welches Board,Prozessor und Ram würdet Ihr nehmen.

Gedacht ist der eigentlich für meine Mediasammlung (cs. 3-4TB) und vlt nen TS3 server so wie vlt nen Minecraft server...


ahh... genau... wie viel Saft braucht das ganze denn dann? reicht nen 250 -300 Watt netzteil???  gruss

Danke euch euer Aro


----------



## AmdNator (13. Februar 2012)

Also ich würde dir ein AMD E-350 und Co. Board empfehlen sind schneller als die Atom CPu´s und die haben vorallem immer 4 Sata anschlüsse was bei ATOM Boards nicht oft der fall ist die einzigsten wo ich jetzt gesehen habe sind von Asus da brauchst du aber auch SO-DIMM also Notebook RAM.

Was möchtest du als Betriebsystem einsetzten den Aktuellen HomeServer gibt es ab 35 Euro zukaufen und man kann ihn mit sehr vielen nützlichen Addins versehen auch so das er sich einschaltet sobald ein PC automatisch an ist und sich im Windows befindet...

Dann solltest dir es so einrichten das du Eine System HDD hast und 2 Daten HDD die im Raid 1 verbund laufen so kann wenigsten eine ausfallen so das die Daten nicht fehlen..

AMD System:
Asrock E350M1/USB3 inkl. AMD E-350
Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit

Intel System:
ASUS AT5NM10T-I inkl. Intel® Atom D525
Kingston ValueRAM SO-DIMM 2 GB DDR3-800 2 Stück


NT reicht dir ein sowas dicke:

be quiet! Pure Power L7 350W

Wenn weiter Fragen hast frag ich selber habe auch aktuell einen Homeserver im Aufbau...

Gruß


----------



## Arogian (13. Februar 2012)

hoi... dabke fur die antwort... ich dachte fur die system hdd hab ich noh ne 128 gb ssd... dachte das solte reichen fur betrebsystem und die ein paar anwendungen... hmm os hab ih mir noch nicht allzu grosse gedanken gemacht... also dachte aber eher an windows weil ich von linux keine ahnug hab, ausser du kennst nen guten guide dir mir dabei helfen konnte... hmm... 4 sata anschlusse sind glaub nen bisschen wenig, oder? dachte an 6... wurde namlich gern 4 3tb reinhauen... 2 zum spiegeln fur eventuelles versagen der einen platte... oder ist das blod??? (werd mit denn platten schon noch warten bis sie was gunstiger sind!  )

hmm... ob intel oder amd ist mir bei dem egal... muss eifach genug power (bedingt) haben und gunstig sein... 

gruss


----------



## chris1995 (13. Februar 2012)

Also, ich würde dir zu dem E 350 System raten, das macht wesentlich mehr Sinn als ein System mit einer Atom CPU. Ich hatte selbst mal ein Atom server(330 Dualcore) Und jetzt habe ich einen mit E350 der ist wesentlich schneller und hat mehr SATA Anschlüsse wie die Atom Boards.
Ich habe selbst das oben empfohlene Asrock E350M1 allerdings ohne USB3 
Ich kann es nur empfehlen.

MfG Chris


----------



## Arogian (13. Februar 2012)

ahh... ich hab gesehn das amd board hat eh 4 sata und einen esata... das wurde ja dann perfekt passen!


----------



## chris1995 (13. Februar 2012)

Ja, es gibt auch eins von Asus das hat 5sata und eine nEsata. Und ich finde das Ding genial es läuft einfach und ist von der Leistung ausreichend.
Falls du noch Fragen hast frag einfach 

MfG Chris


----------



## Arogian (13. Februar 2012)

hmm... das hort sich ja gut an... 

wie sieht es denn aus mit Betriebssystem... im prinzip kenn ich mich nur mit windows aus... wie gesagt, geplant ist es als NAS zu verwenden und teamspeak3 server und minecraft  und kann man auf den server auch von weit her zugreifen? also bin oft unterwegs (lkw fahrer) und an den rastatten hat es dann immer wlan... konnte ich dann per ipad auf den server zugreifen und videos schauen?  gruss


----------



## chris1995 (13. Februar 2012)

Also zugreifen würde ich über TeamViewer machen ist am einfachsten und du sparst dir die Serverlizenz für Windows Server 20xx.Da reicht dan Win7 oder XP Pro. Oder du machs es mit Linux aber da musst du dich auskennen 

MfG Chris


----------



## Arogian (13. Februar 2012)

gibt es denn da be art guide zu linux oder wurdet ihr das nicht empfehlen... es ist halt so, meine daten sind mir schon wichtig xD

oder kennt ihr allgemein ne gute seite wo ich mich dazu noch nen bisschen besser informieren kann? hab leider nur alte threads gefunden von 2009-2010 und die sind ja nicht mhr wirklich up to date!
 gruss


----------



## Arogian (14. Februar 2012)

was soll ich denn fur nen betriebssStem nehmen? windows 7 oder doch ne alternative? welche gibt es?

gruss


----------



## chris1995 (14. Februar 2012)

Also ich würde Win 7 nehmen, du kannst aber natürlich das ganze auch mit Linux machen, da weiß ich aber nicht wirklich wie da alles funktioniert.Ich glaube mit Win XP Pro sollte es auch noch gehen.

MfG Chris


----------



## AmdNator (14. Februar 2012)

Also wie schon gesagt ich würde im Home bereich den Windows Home Server 2011 nehmen habe ich selber im einsatz und der hat sehr gute Addins und man kann auch da einen TS drauf laufen lassen habe ich alles getestet... Die Lizenz für den Home Server ist aktuell bei ca. 30-40 Euro..

und blos die Finger weg von XP.....

Beim Home Server hast du die vorteile das er eine abgespeckte version ist von richtigen Server für Unternehmen.. man kann viel mit dem Teil machen auch Remote Steuerung ohne zusatz von software.. was du brauchst ist eine antivieren lösung die gibt es leider nur aktuell von Avast oder Gdata das sind extra für den HomeServer Versionen Kostet 99 Euro sind aber 5 Lizenzen noch für PC´´s dabei...

glaub mir der Home Server hat sehr viele vorteile als ein Windows 7 Version und co. weil er dafür ausgelegt ist...


----------



## chris1995 (14. Februar 2012)

AmdNator schrieb:


> Also wie schon gesagt ich würde im Home bereich den Windows Home Server 2011 nehmen habe ich selber im einsatz und der hat sehr gute Addins und man kann auch da einen TS drauf laufen lassen habe ich alles getestet... Die Lizenz für den Home Server ist aktuell bei ca. 30-40 Euro..
> 
> und blos die Finger weg von XP.....
> 
> ...



Ok werde ich auch mal ausprobieren, danke für den Tipp Home Server 2011 hab ich garnicht dran gedacht 

MfG Chris


----------



## selimbaba67 (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich klinke mich mal hier mit ein da ich nicht unnötig ein neuen Thread aufmachen möchte welches eigentlich das selbe ist.

Ich möchte mir auch so einen kleinen Server bauen und dachte auch an die Atom´s von Intel da die schon wenig strom verbrauchen.
Ich brauche aber etwas mehr Leistung von der Grafikkarte und dachte an die Boards mit ion von nvidia. Ich würde gerne Full HD usw streamen.

Es gibt die Boards mit dem Atom D525 und mit ion grafik die Full HD decodieren können.

Dann gibt es aber neue Atom´s zb. D2700 mit 2x2,13 Ghz und ein gt520 mit 512MB
ZOTAC D2700-ITX WiFi Supreme (D2700ITXS-A-E) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welches Zusammensetzung bei mir passt und bräuchte mal Rat, oder sollte ich vielleicht ein AMD System nehmen?
Was ganz wichtig ist es muss leise am besten nicht hörbar und auch wenig strom verbrauchen (traumvorstellung)
Würde es auch als zentralen Datenspeicher platz benutzen. Mir reichen aber 2 Sata Steckplätze.

Viele Grüße

Selim


----------

